# Lead Fragments in Venison



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

http://wisconsinoutdoor.com/smf/index.php?action=printpage;topic=1557.0
Lead fragments found in venison donated by hunters last fall resulted in recalls of some of the meat from food shelves in Minnesota and North Dakota due to the unknown health risks associated w/consumption of lead particles


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

the only one that comes to mind is breaking a tooth on the fragment.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

One (1) reply to this thread. Multitudinous responses to crossbow legislation. Wonder who instituted recall of venison for the hungry. Could it be the same organization that caused the recall of all that meat and bankruptcy from the slaughterhouse in California. Lead poisoning - lead shot and bullets - can this be an attempt to ban lead for hunting purposes?
Can one be so bold as to suggest that the legalization of crossbows for hunting purposes is vastly more important to the hunting fraternity than the implied threat to our ammunition by the organization whose real intention is to ban all hunting and to confiscate our guns ? Time is on their side.


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

Seeme like one of the NRA mags had a story this spring about banning lead bullets even down to and including .22s in areas where the condor live. Lead poisoning was the reason.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

With the proper processing/butchering of the meat, i cannot see how this is even possible.

Total neglegence on the people involved in the processing of the deer.

I have never had an issue with lead in my venison...Common sense.

Usually the meat in the surrounding area of the wound is lost.

The other meat if butchered correctly and inspected while butchering 
(using common sense) 

there should never be an issue...


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Must have been a slow news day.............:sad:


----------



## Uncle Lou (Apr 29, 2008)

I think it is about more than a slow news day. I think it is an antihunting agenda. If it is would be just sick to not use all this meat for a great cause.

I saw similar story in STAR Tribune when I was over in MN 10 days ago. I started thinking about it, the story I read blamed basically improper butchering adn lead getting caught up in processing equipment and contaminating the rest of the meat.

I am tempted to test a package I had given to me, from a meat processor, and some I cut up. Then if anything comes up I am going to test my blood for lead. Me and my family eat about 3 to 4 deer, etc a year.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

this has the smell of **PETA** all over it! i have butchered my own deer for years along with other peoples deer. i find some frags here and there but for the most part if it doesn't hit a bone its a blow threw. i have found whole rounds of my 30-06 in a neck and in a rump roast after cooking it though. but this is just like finding shot in ducks,rabbits and other small game, nothing to it. man has been eating wild game, shot with lead since guns were created.
i am pretty sure those needy people could care less about the lead issue as they are aware it was shot, not whacked it the head with a sledge hammer.
pure peta!


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

"Can one be so bold as to suggest that the legalization of crossbows for hunting purposes is vastly more important to the hunting fraternity than the threat to our ammunition by the organization whose stated intention is to outlaw hunting and take away our guns" ??
With all that hot air generated by the "CROSSBOW INCIDENT" PERHAPS WE MIGHT CONSIDER USING BLOW GUNS FOR HUNTING PURPOSES !!
Let's not be too critical of our NRC Commissioners. They are political appointees for a very good reason. They have to give a little here and take a little there, they cant satisfy everybody, they are politically motivated.
We live in a society of "make believe" I can shoot a spikehorn up here in NE Mi. (where the herd is in proper balance w/the habitat) because I feel the spike's genetics are not conducive to satisfactory antler development if allowed to attain "age structure". (LIKE THEY DO IN TEXAS) Or. I CAN LET HIM WALK OVER NEXT DOOR, (GIVING ME THAT QDM WARM FEELING) Wonder what the guy next door shot at ?


----------



## Dick Kleinhardt (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Fairbanks,
WASTE NOT WANT NOT!!! One problem with this country is that we have never gone hungry....not yet anyway!
You also said a mouth full there! " The NRC Commissioners are political appointees-they can't satisfy everyone-and they are politcally motivated!''

But, their REAL plan is to give a LITTLE and TAKE ALLOT!


----------



## MarkSend (Mar 11, 2008)

The July issue of the American Hunter has a story on it.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yes the details are out, you have to look behind the headline. Dr. William Cornatzer, the main radiologist who brought out the 'findings' is hooked up on the board of the Peregrine fund, that also pushed for the CA ban on lead. He used 'tainted samples' to get the higher lead numbers. When random ground packs were tested they were insignificant. This has been a recent push in a few states lately. It got them a few good headlines & provided some good eating for some critters at a few landfills though.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

A born yooper !! We can click on "Lead Ban Chronicles-Lead Ammo Ban "Inevitable" on the Internet and learn about the danger from lead fragments in venison. The hunter-managers on MSF cannot be bothered w/the threat of a ban on lead bullets and shot, which of course is a prelude to banning hunting and the possession of firearms. (Legalization of crossbows being more important ?)
Lead poisoning is a legitimate topic on Wildlife diseases, toxicology deals w/ biologic and metallic poisoning in wild and domestic animals
"South Africans switch from guns to crossbows" (on the internet)
Gun controls under South Africa's Firearms Control Act are pushing citizens to look for new ways to defend themselves.
How/Why does our hunting fraternity avoid any discussion or consideration of the threat of gun registration/confiscation ? "IT CANT HAPPEN HERE" ??


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Barnes X bullet - problem solved.


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

The U S Supreme Court ruled Thursday that a sweeping ban on handguns in the nation's capital violates the Second Amendments right to bear arms.
http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=High+court+strikes+down+...
Perhaps this will meet w/the approval of the gun hunters


----------

